# what are the laws on lights?



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

is there a law on light bars and strobes for plowing in il? i know there and laws about pushing snow across public roads and such.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

no headlight flasher taillight flasher no red lenses or blue lenses ... some states all amber some states some amber and clear ... etc so sirens .. hope this helps ...


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Check with your local state police. The laws vary from state to state.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

im pretty sure illinois laws are as follows.

amber lights only. no headlight/taillight. but you are allowed to have amber flashers in blinkers and reverse.

and obviously no red or blue.


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

If ur in parking lots, it really doesnt matter I dont think. As long as its obvious that your not trying to impersinate a cop. Some cops might be punks about it, but as long as your not doing anything else wrong, they shouldnt care.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i run an amber rotator(soon to be replacedby a full amber/clear LED bar) and 6- 90w clear strobes. no problems ever! just be smart and not run the strobes when no reason.


----------



## bridge577 (Sep 30, 2005)

In Ohio no strobes unless ur parked on side of road or on private property. But our salt trucks when loaded an in route have amber overheads on and rear amber stobes on just like city trucks. We never had problem plus I make the drivers, I think it makes other drivers pay attention, when were loaded down it's hard to stop on a dime.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks i just went to my local pd, they told me i dont need any additonal lighting aslong as my plow lights work and all my tail lights work. im kinda worried about plowing a parking lot and some one comming flying in there and hitting me, then telling the cop he couldnt see me cause i didnt have a light bars or strobes!!!!! i think im just going to purches a light bar just for visibility reasons and to be safe!


----------



## jason t. (Mar 29, 2006)

the new boss 92;661170 said:


> thanks i just went to my local pd, they told me i dont need any additonal lighting aslong as my plow lights work and all my tail lights work.


I think he misunderstood your question. It sounds like mr policeman thought you asked what you need to be legal, not what can you have. I could be wrong though.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Kingwinter;660894 said:


> If ur in parking lots, it really doesnt matter I dont think. As long as its obvious that your not trying to impersinate a cop. Some cops might be punks about it, but as long as your not doing anything else wrong, they shouldnt care.


Not realy true, if you go by that, then why can you get a DUI / DWI in a parking lot? It is still considered a public wayin such as that the public has access as invities and licensies. Food for thought.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

The public only has access as invitees after property/store hours if there is something they have a right to access, such as a newspaper box, mailbox or pay telephone or other such thing, correct?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Kingwinter;660894 said:


> Some cops might be punks about it


Punks. Nice.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I wouldn't even think about plowing in a lot without some sort of light on top of the truck at the very least. I run dual rotating lights on a mini light bar. To many idiots out there to not have something showing everyone your there. JMO


----------



## firemedicplow (Dec 6, 2008)

I IL strobes can go any where except head and red tail. All others above bumper height need to be amber. I run clear in reverse and front turn with amber strobes on roof. Never had problems even doing city subbing.


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

Every State is different candle power, flashers, strobes, mounting Something you can check with in your area


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

BlueLine Ent;663553 said:


> The public only has access as invitees after property/store hours if there is something they have a right to access, such as a newspaper box, mailbox or pay telephone or other such thing, correct?


You would think so but, actualy no. it's 24/7 365. No trespassing and Loitering can only be enforced if it is clearly marked by signs, Or the property Owner/Mgmt Co. verbaly (in the presance of an officer)or in writing gives an offender a letter of dis-invite. (Signage covers the letter) for anyone on property after hours or not on the property to conduct some sort of business. Now the whole payphone is another whole can of worms.


----------



## thelawnboss (Sep 17, 2008)

i would go to the PD and tell them EXACTLY what you want to do and have them tell you weather it is ok or not. In Lansing michigan, the police chief told me on monday, IF your plowing private properties, commercial OR residential, you can do ANYTHING you want. His example was, you can have everything done up like a police car and you are ok, as long as you dont act as a cop, and everything is back to normal while traveling between jobs.

not sure if it helps you, just what they told me up here.


----------



## kainerul (Dec 6, 2008)

i say as long as its not red or blue light it up the more lights the better to make SURE people see you like someone else said ther are to many idiots out there.


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

New Brunswick Canada, allowed Amber when there is a danger or risk factor, as in plowing, when blade is up during transport they go off, if you over do the lights and create to much a distraction then you will be notified... 1 or 2 is ok but no Christmas tree wannabees.
Got this from a local city enforcer


----------

